
Ask HN: What are you working on and why is it cool? - anacleto
I&#x27;m working on Sametab.com – A chrome extension to share company announcements in your coworkers&#x27; New Tab.<p>It&#x27;s cool because it&#x27;s a simple way to share instantly important knowledge with your team and maintain a goal-oriented mindset.
======
newlikeice
A parser for orgmode. I’m tired of everyone else’s opinionated way of doing
it. So now I’m going do it my own opinionated way.

